# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  EcoTech Marine XR30w LED Light

## Baltasar Parreira

Ora mais uma novidade bombástica pela EcoTech depois das fantásticas Vortech, agora vão entrar no mercado dos leds também pelos vistos.

Sorry... :Icon Cry:  ser em inglês mas para já foi o pouco que consegui encontrar sobre este assunto:

*EcoTech Marine Introduces the Radion XR30w LED Light*


_September 1, 2011, Bethlehem PA_  EcoTech Marine is proud to announce its latest product, the Radion XR30w LED light.

True to EcoTech Marine design standards, the functionality of Radion matches its sleek aesthetic. Created with the most discerning hobbyist in mind, the Radion includes top quality Cree and Osram LEDs and features fully adjustable color and intensity.

"The Radion represents what we believe will be the next step for aquarium lighting: a smarter, easier to use, and more energy efficient alternative to existing lighting products," said Tim Marks, president of EcoTech Marine. "Our hope is that our customers will enjoy the extensive thought and care put into the design of every feature, function, and the distinctive appearance of the Radion."


Radion was purpose-built to be upgradeable both through its modular driver and LED cluster design, modular optics, as well as its USB firmware.

"Our goal was to deliver a product with the ability to evolve and get better over time and not become obsolete," said Marks. "As technology moves forward, the Radion will be upgraded with new functionality in addition to what it has right out of the box."

Radion is an innovative addition to the EcoTech Marine line of VorTech pumps and aquarium products. With advanced features packed into an efficient and stylish product, the Radion is an LED that looks every bit as good as it performs.

Radion will be available by the end of October through EcoTech Marines network of retail outlets around the country and will debut at the upcoming MACNA trade show in Des Moines, IA on September 9.

*Product Specifications* *
Radion XR30w dimensions
Length: 11.8 in (30m)
Width: 7 in (18cm)
Thickness: 1.5 (3.9cm)
Power Consumption: ~130watts

*Premium Features*
    5-channel control of color and intensity, 6-channel capable
    8x Cree XP-G Cool White LEDs run at 5w each
    8x Cree XP-E Blue LEDs run at 3w each
    10x Cree XP-E Royal Blue LEDs run at 3w each
    4x Cree XP-E Green LEDs run at 3w each
    4x Osram Oslon SSL Hyper Red LEDs run at 3w each
    RGB LED configuration allows infinite color possibilities
    Integrates wirelessly with VorTech pumps and other Radion fixtures
    USB Connectivity
    Computer configurable advanced settings
    Compatible with EcoTech Battery Backup

*Radion Features*
    34 Energy-efficient LEDs
    Fully adjustable for intensity and color appeal
    Output engineered for wide dispersion of light
    Minimal color banding through optimized optics
    Modular LED cluster, lens, and driver assemblies
    Fully upgradeable with evolving software and firmware
    Capacitive touch exterior controls
    Revolutionary heat sink design allows the Radion to be sleek
    Switching power supply for 110-220v operation
    EcoSmart multi-light wireless functionality
    Easy import and export of saved modes for online sharing
    Extremely quiet fan operation
    Real-time clock

Note: Basic hanging kit supplied with light. Premium hanging kit sold separately.

*Usage Guidelines*
    One Radion fixture is comparable to one 250w metal halide
    Generally, one Radion fixture should be used per 40 gallons (150L) of water volume
    Approximate surface coverage is 24x24 inches (60x60cm)

Radion XR30w MSRP: $749

*All product specifications are subject to change.
Foreign and domestic patents pending.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Muito bom aspecto mas depois parece uma combinação clássica de CREEs com um acrescento do lado do verde e outro do lado do vermelho.

Tirando os leds menos mainstream da Osram aparenta ser algo que se pode fazer em DIY. Falo na capacidade de dimar cada canal para obter a cor mais interessaste. O resto das coisas são como as Vortech. Excepcional design e  usabilidade agora quanto a intervir sobre a luz propriamente dita acho uma solução interessante mas aparentemente não revolucionária. Um controlador de intensidade luminosa de 5 canais é um projecto básico para quem tenha um par de horas de programação de Arduino. 

Se os leds são standard, aquele espectro bonitinho e a cobrir sem descontinuidades toda radiação útil parece algo do género dos fluxos  litro/hora divulgados pela Tunze.

Ou seja: não me sinto impressionado.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ena! Uma das notícias mais aguardadas dos últimos tempos.

Assim à primeira vista, a minha análise é:

Pontos Positivos:

- A EcoTech entra na batalha dos LED's (temos todos a ganhar com isto)
- Excelente combinação de espectros pelo gráfico apresentado - LED's Green e Red?  :Big Grin:  Muito bom!
- EcoSmart™ multi-light wireless functionality
- Easy import and export of saved modes for online sharing - Fixe!  :Big Grin: 
- Real-time clock - Acabaram-se os temporizadores, tudo automático  :Big Grin: 

Pontos Negativos
- O preço: 750$ por uma calha que ilumina um espaço de 60x60. Continua a ser demasiado para ser utilizado em larga escala. 
- As novidades apresentadas são muito "similares" às da concorrência. Até ver o design, a calha não apresenta características distintivas de outras marcas. Ao contrário das bombas Vortech, o que na altura foi uma revolução total, desta vez não conseguiram ser tão inovadores (seria possível pedir mais?)

Bem... lá vou eu começar a juntar 2000 ou 3000€ para iluminar o meu reef.... Damn!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Por acaso também tinha lido a notícia (acho que no reefbuilders) mas como foi apenas um anúncio de características (estava à espera de um anúncio com fotos e imagens do produto, mas se ainda não existe...) e não dei tanta importância... aliás parece-se relativamente semelhante às MaxSpect, por exemplo...




> Pontos Positivos:
> 
> - A EcoTech entra na batalha dos LED's (temos todos a ganhar com isto)


Depende... se nós formos norte-americanos, é capaz... se formos europeus, ou em particular, alemães, se calhar estamos é bem lix...nhos...  :SbSourire2:   :yb624: 




> - Excelente combinação de espectros pelo gráfico apresentado - LED's Green e Red?  Muito bom!


Nesse aspecto não percebi a utilidade dos leds verdes... brancos e azuis para corais ok... vermelhos para observação nocturna ok... luz verde? estranho... talvez seja apenas para efeitos estéticos e um controlo (ajuste) RGB




> Pontos Negativos
> - O preço: 750$ por uma calha que ilumina um espaço de 60x60. Continua a ser demasiado para ser utilizado em larga escala.


Ora aí é que discordo completamente... noutra perspectiva, 750 dólares para 120W de iluminação led, parece-me dentro dos melhores preços da actualidade  :SbOk3: 




> - As novidades apresentadas são muito "similares" às da concorrência. Até ver o design, a calha não apresenta características distintivas de outras marcas. Ao contrário das bombas Vortech, o que na altura foi uma revolução total, desta vez não conseguiram ser tão inovadores (seria possível pedir mais?)


De facto deixaram por mostrar o aspecto da calha (parecendo que não, é bastante importante num anúncio de um produto....  :SbSourire2: ). E quanto ao formato, uma pequena caixa de 30 x 18 x 3.9 cm3, no me gusta... ou a colocamos a uma grande distância da superfície da água para uma melhor abrangência... ou vamos ter uma luz muito concentrada estilo alguns focos HQI... prefiro calhas com disposição a pelo menos uns 80 a 90 % da superfície da água, para ter uma iluminação o mais semelhante a T5...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Minha opinião rápida:

1 - É muito caro!
2 - O espectro parece interessante, mas voltamos ao mesmo de sempre: Os corais precisam disso?
3 - Se os leds forem os comerciais, é perfeitamente fazível em DIY por metade do preço.
4 - Na combinação de leds só 23% da luz é branca?!?!?!?!? Em termos visuais deveo adorar, agora 8 leds brancos para iluminar uma área de 60x60 parece-me manifestamente pouco! Muito pouco diria mesmo...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> 2 - O espectro parece interessante, mas voltamos ao mesmo de sempre: Os corais precisam disso?


Na minha humilde opinião, de quem não percebe nada do assunto. Os corais precisam do espectro mais completo possível. 

- É necessário para fotossíntese? Não.

Mas também os corais não fazem fotossíntese, quem faz são as zooxantelas. 

Na minha opinião, posso estar errado, os corais precisam de luz verde/azul/vermelha/lilas/rosa etc... Simplesmente para reflectirem melhor as cores  dos seus pigmentos (não fotossintéticos).

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Na minha humilde opinião, de quem não percebe nada do assunto. Os corais precisam do espectro mais completo possível. 
> 
> - É necessário para fotossíntese? Não.
> 
> Mas também os corais não fazem fotossíntese, quem faz são as zooxantelas. 
> 
> Na minha opinião, posso estar errado, os corais precisam de luz verde/azul/vermelha/lilas/rosa etc... Simplesmente para reflectirem melhor as cores dos seus pigmentos (não fotossintéticos).


Pois... mas sabes que isso não está provado...  :Cool: 
E há alguns gurus da aquariofilia que dizem mesmo que o que os corais precisam é de... Luz, e muita!!! Se é azul, branca, violeta ou às bolinhas é um pouco indiferente.

Agora como referi, acho que mal não faz, por isso estar lá não será prejudicial...  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eu disse aquilo por causa de uns artigos que li sobre pigmentos não-fotossintéticos em corais. A importância do espectro de luz e a intensidade são fundamentais para obter diferentes tipos de cores. 

Se tiveres paciência e curiosidade.... 

Feature Article: How to Make Corals Colorful, Part One: New Information, With Particular Attention to Blue-Green Fluorescent Pigments - Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine

Feature Article: How to Make Corals More Colorful, Part Two: New Information! Green Fluorescent Pigments, Pigment Clades, and Photoconversion from Green to Orange/Red - Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine

Feature Article: How to Make Corals More Colorful Part 3 - New Information: Red Fluorescent Pigments: DsRed-type - Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine

Um abraço,

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Minha opinião rápida:
> 
> 1 - É muito caro!


Boas Hugo,

Então diz lá alguns produtos actualmente no mercado e mais baratos...

Eu concordo que o investimento em iluminação led é sempre elevado, mas não esquecer que estamos a comprar o equivalente a uma calha de iluminação e lâmpadas incluídas para um período mínimo de 5 a 8 anos...

Uma calha de 4 x T5 54W (216W total): custo inicial de uns 250 euros... lâmpadas T5 de 54W ao preço unitário de uns 19 euros, substituição de 9 em 9 meses, ao final de 8 anos: 810 euros...
Mas agora vamos analisar os consumos...
Com a iluminação T5 e um consumo mensal de 216W em 10 horas diárias... em termos mensais eu diria que a conta da EDP ronda os 20 EUR... Consumo nos 8 anos: 1920 EUR.

Com a iluminação led (120W equivalentes a sensivelmente 240W fluorescentes), consumo mensal de 120W em 10 horas diárias... a conta da EDP deverá rondar os 10 EUR... ao fim de 8 anos: 960 EUR

Ao fim desses 8 anos...
Custo Total T5: 2980 EUR
Custo Total LED: 1710 EUR (considerando 750 doláres <=> 750 EUR)

Continuo a achar que no momento 750 dólares para 120W de leds é muito bom... especialmente um produto de produção industrial (vs DIY), testado em controlo de qualidade e com garantia do fabricante...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Então diz lá alguns produtos actualmente no mercado e mais baratos...


Não faço ideia! Estava a referir-me a um diy! 750USD para 0,36m2 acho caro!

Ainda para mais, e volto a reperir a minha ideia, para quem já tenha gasto dinheiro em iluminação, que falta nas tuas contas. Mas acho que as tuas contas não estão totalmente certas na medida em que uma grande vantagem dos LEDS é que pode ser dimável e a então teres luz durante 12 horas não é gastar 120W durante 12 horas, mas isso também pode acontecer com as T5, por isso aí seria igual  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> uma grande vantagem dos LEDS é que pode ser dimável e a então teres luz durante 12 horas não é gastar 120W durante 12 horas, mas isso também pode acontecer com as T5, por isso aí seria igual


Acontece que as empresas de leds fazem-nos esquecer que há calhas T5 dimáveis...
Também não vejo um grande esforço por parte dessas empresas para nos reavivar a memória...

Não fossem as calhas do 'Pedro M Gomes' e do 'JoaoCAlves' e até me esquecia disso... 

Também parece que vamos chegando à conclusão que a nível de consumo energético para um aquário, a regra 1W/1L aplicado às T5, também de algum modo se aplica aos leds...

Neste momento, a piada de uma calha led DIY, é brincar às amperagens... eu nem tanto...  :Smile:  e ser mais um a palpitar... para que depois venha uma empresa e junte os palpites de milhares de calhas DIY espalhadas pelos diversos fóruns por esse mundo fora e lance um modelo bombástico... com leds verdes e coisas assim...

O que eu sei, é que as plantas apenas precisam de vermelho (~90%) e azul (~10%) para crescerem (via estudo da NASA incluído no programa espacial para viagem a Marte).

Agora dizer-se que os corais precisam de verdes, laranjas... cómico...
Que à semelhança das plantas, precisam de branco para nós vermos as suas cores, isso sim, é verdade...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> Acontece que as empresas de leds fazem-nos esquecer que há calhas T5 dimáveis...
> Também não vejo um grande esforço por parte dessas empresas para nos reavivar a memória...
> 
> Não fossem as calhas do 'Pedro M Gomes' e do 'JoaoCAlves' e até me esquecia disso... 
> 
> ...


Pois, tens razão Pedro!
Ach oque tem que ver com a evolução da coisa... No início das T5 não havia grande oferta de fontes dimáveis, enquanto que nos leds isso aconteceu praticamente desde o início.

Mas concordo contigo, nem sei se há alguma calha comercial T5 dimável o que é/seria um verdadeiro absurdo!  :Admirado:

----------


## Luis Santos

Hugo Figueiredo;185354]Pois, tens razão Pedro!
Ach oque tem que ver com a evolução da coisa... No início das T5 não havia grande oferta de fontes dimáveis, enquanto que nos leds isso aconteceu praticamente desde o início.




> Mas concordo contigo, nem sei se há alguma calha comercial T5 dimável o que é/seria um verdadeiro absurdo! :admirado



Boas ,a custom reef tem versões dimaveis e não dimaveis ,,mas não são só eles ,há mais marcas ,mas normalmente são bastante mais caras que as versões normais .

E para usufruir dessa calhas é preciso um controlador ,o que nem toda a gente tem .

----------


## Luis Santos

> Ora aí é que discordo completamente... noutra perspectiva, 750 dólares para 120W de iluminação led, parece-me dentro dos melhores preços da actualidade



Boas Artur ,possivelmente cá em Portugal para variar ,devem ir para os 750euros ,um pouco acima da maxspec de 160w .40w em leds ainda faz alguma diferença .

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Boas Hugo,
> 
> Então diz lá alguns produtos actualmente no mercado e mais baratos...
> 
> .


Olá Artur,

As tuas contas até estão bem, não fosse o caso de teres comparado uma calha de 120cm de T5 com outra de 30cm de LED's. 
São precisas duas calhas dessas de LED's para iluminar o mesmo que lampadas de t5 de 54W. 

Tens razão que não há produtos no mercado mais baratos em termos de LED's, mas isso não quer dizer que 750$ por uma calha que ilumina uma área de 60x60cm seja barato. No meu aquário, com 1200 faço a festa e compro calhas T5 do melhor que há. 
Com LED's tenho de gastar entre 2250 a 3000 e não sei se vou ficar totalmente satisfeito.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Com LED's tenho de gastar entre 2250 a 3000 e não sei se vou ficar totalmente satisfeito.


Olhe que não sôtor!!!  :Coradoeolhos: 
Com DIY, que no caso dos leds nem é assim tão complicado (é mais difícil e complexo fazer um reactor ou um escumador por exemplo) fazes a festa por menos de metade disso!

Para o teu aquário por menos de 1000 tens isso alumiado com leds!  :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Quando vejo números  destes só me apetece gritar bem alto: VIVA O DIY!

Com leds comerciais e incluido tudo o custo duma calha de leds dimável DIY rondará os 2 eur/watt, menos até se também se usar DIY puro nos drivers. 

Agora em lumens por eur diria que são na ordem dos 50lm/eur.

Contra PAR à superfície nunca vi medido mas a julgar pela experiência de alguns membros, dará cerca de 2,5/eur se a cobertura for boa porque aqui já se depende muito da área a iluminar. 

Agora prescindindo do dimming fazer um DIY de T5 quase divide estes números por metade do lado dos custos iniciais.

Resumindo: 1 - ainda é mais barato usar T5 (a diferença ainda paga uns bons anitos a mudar lâmpadas);
2 - o DIY permite poupar facilmente pelo menos metade do custo nos leds e no caso das T5 o custo pode ficar por 25%.

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boas Hugo,
> 
> Então diz lá alguns produtos actualmente no mercado e mais baratos...
> 
> Eu concordo que o investimento em iluminação led é sempre elevado, mas não esquecer que estamos a comprar o equivalente a uma calha de iluminação e lâmpadas incluídas para um período mínimo de 5 a 8 anos...
> 
> Uma calha de 4 x T5 54W (216W total): custo inicial de uns 250 euros... lâmpadas T5 de 54W ao preço unitário de uns 19 euros, substituição de 9 em 9 meses, ao final de 8 anos: 810 euros...
> Mas agora vamos analisar os consumos...
> Com a iluminação T5 e um consumo mensal de 216W em 10 horas diárias... em termos mensais eu diria que a conta da EDP ronda os 20 EUR... Consumo nos 8 anos: 1920 EUR.
> ...


Então mas essa calha de LEDs só tem 30cmX18cm enquanto que as T5 tem 1.2m. Como é que iluminas 1.2m de comprimento por 60cm de largura de superfície de água com um calha de leds de 30cm x 18cm?

Vamos ter como exemplo o meu aquário 130 (c) X 60(l) X 55(a). A nível de T5 leva com uma calha de 8 X 54W = 432W e tem 120cm de comprimento por 55cm de largura e ilumina toda a superfície da água. O custo da calha anda por volta dos 300
Quantas calhas de leds dessas preciso para ter o mesmo efeito?

O custo das lâmpadas também não é tão alto. Uma lâmpada ATI que é uma boa lâmpada custa em média 17. o Tempo de substituição das lâmpadas depende do tipo de lâmpadas, do arrefecimento das mesmas, da qualidade das mesmas. 

Depois fazeres contas a 8 anos também me parece muito exagerado. Quantos aquários não são montados/desmontados, aumentados/diminuídos nesse período de tempo... basta olhar para os classificados, novos/antigos setups para ver que aquários de topo manterem-se por tanto tempo contam-se pelos dedos de 1 mão. É um risco tremendo fazer um investimento inicial tão grande quando passado uns tempos alguma coisa pode precipitar a desmontagem do aquário.

Sem contar que se calhar daqui a 1/2 anos ja aparece uma tecnologia qualquer mais barata e melhor. Ou até mesmo os próprios leds sofrerem uma revolução no preço.
Tanta coisa pode acontecer nesse período de tempo....

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Então mas essa calha de LEDs só tem 30cmX18cm enquanto que as T5 tem 1.2m. Como é que iluminas 1.2m de comprimento por 60cm de largura de superfície de água com um calha de leds de 30cm x 18cm?
> 
> Vamos ter como exemplo o meu aquário 130 (c) X 60(l) X 55(a). A nível de T5 leva com uma calha de 8 X 54W = 432W e tem 120cm de comprimento por 55cm de largura e ilumina toda a superfície da água. O custo da calha anda por volta dos 300€
> Quantas calhas de leds dessas preciso para ter o mesmo efeito?
> 
> O custo das lâmpadas também não é tão alto. Uma lâmpada ATI que é uma boa lâmpada custa em média 17€. o Tempo de substituição das lâmpadas depende do tipo de lâmpadas, do arrefecimento das mesmas, da qualidade das mesmas. 
> 
> Depois fazeres contas a 8 anos também me parece muito exagerado. Quantos aquários não são montados/desmontados, aumentados/diminuídos nesse período de tempo... basta olhar para os classificados, novos/antigos setups para ver que aquários de topo manterem-se por tanto tempo contam-se pelos dedos de 1 mão. É um risco tremendo fazer um investimento inicial tão grande quando passado uns tempos alguma coisa pode precipitar a desmontagem do aquário.
> 
> ...


 Não é assi mtão linear e no teu exemplo (425W) os leds compensam em muito menos que 8 anos. depende de muita coisa essas contas e quanto mais aumenta a electricidade (este mês são já 12%), mais os leds compensam...  :SbOk: 

Este tipo de comparação deve ser feita caso a caso e não genericamente. Há muitos factores a ter em conta... Há casos onde compensa, haverá outros que não!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Como em qualquer atitude pioneira, quem o puder ser, que o seja!
Faz parte da evolução humana, pessoal, etc etc...

Investir em leds, é como investir num novo modelo de escumador, num novo modelo de bombas... é um investimento na componente técnica de um aquário.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Não é assi mtão linear e no teu exemplo (425W) os leds compensam em muito menos que 8 anos. depende de muita coisa essas contas e quanto mais aumenta a electricidade (este mês são já 12%), mais os leds compensam... 
> 
> Este tipo de comparação deve ser feita caso a caso e não genericamente. Há muitos factores a ter em conta... Há casos onde compensa, haverá outros que não!


Todas as perguntas que fiz continuam sem resposta =/

Quantas pessoas em Portugal  têm estofo aka €€ para pagar de uma acentada 2000€ só é iluminação?
E não vamos dar os dedos e os aneis pela calha de leds e depois poupar nos outros equipamentos porque gastaram o orçamento em 1 só equipamento, porque isso é o maior erro que podem cometer. Eu espero que quem tenha 2000€ sobre o aquário depois o que tenha abaixo acompanhe este nível. É que não são poucos os casos em que vejo gastar um fortuna em 1 só equipamento e depois no resto porque o orçamento ficou muito apertado é rodado a material chinês barato.

Se há dinheiro com fartura, siga pra leds. Se o orçamento para o aquário ta curto e bem contadinho esquece os leds.

Quantos aquários só com 1/2 anos ja estão nos classificados a vender o que compraram a metade do preço? De certeza que quem vende o aquário é com imensa pena e só em ultima alternativa.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Para o teu aquário por menos de 1000€ tens isso alumiado com leds!


Eu não tenho por perto o Prof. João C Alves, ou o WikiLed (Aka Baltasar) Bah!  :Icon Cry: 

Mesmo DIY, nunca me ficaria por esse preço! Existiriam sempre coisas com custos a dobrar porque eu as iria estragar... tenho umas "mãozinhas" para os DIY's... Upa-Upa! Eh Eh  :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Eu não tenho por perto o Prof. João C Alves, ou o WikiLed (Aka Baltasar) Bah! 
> 
> Mesmo DIY, nunca me ficaria por esse preço! Existiriam sempre coisas com custos a dobrar porque eu as iria estragar... tenho umas "mãozinhas" para os DIY's... Upa-Upa! Eh Eh


A sério que não Ricardo! Acredita!
Pode parecer mais complexo porque é um DIY, que mete electrónicas e electricidade ao barulho o que assusta sempre (a mim assustava-me no início), mas em termos de fazer as coisas é mais fácil que fazer um reactor de kalk!

Basicamente o trabalho manual resume-se a soldar os leds que não é nada complicado. Eu nunca tinha soldado nada e com a ajuda do mestre João soldei os 21 pinos do meu LCD sem stress! E dos leds é mais fácil ainda porque não há pinos a poucos milimetros logo ao lado...

Mesmo à distância, conseguias fazer uma calha de leds sem grande dificuldade! Acredita! :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

A adicionar a tudo a que já foi escrito, os leds cujo PCB é em star, diminui em muito as probabilidades de estragar um led quando se solda, visto terem 3 '+' e 3 '-', quando apenas necessitamos de 2 '+' e 2 '-'.

Já me aconteceu arrancar uma soldadura, mas como tinha mais uma hipótese, voilá! Led OK!

A AquaLed já apresentou outras soluções para segurar um led. Mas ainda não sei se são eficazes.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Humm... existem soluções LED (que não posso aqui mencionar) para aquários grandes muito abaixo dos 1000eur ou menos em alternativa as grandes e conhecidas marcas.
Soluções essas 100% de construção nacional com excelentes acabamentos profissionais.

Volto a dizer que ainda existe muito a ideia de que se íamos por uma iluminação normal de por exemplo 500W teremos de ter algo parecido ou ligeiramente inferior em LEDs. Isto está completamente errado e depende muito dos leds empregues na luminária, mas o mais importante é quantos lumens produzem por cada 1W, pois termos uma iluminação de 500W a produzir 10000 lumens pode ser igual a uma de 350W de led a dar também os 10000 lumens.

O simples facto que nas iluminações convencionais podemos ter percas até 50% de luz devido a qualidade dos materiais empregues, natureza da próprias lâmpadas e principalmente a nível de reflectores influencia bastante a relação que não é preciso praticamente ter os mesmos watts de leds tal como se tinha de iluminação convencional. Depois existem todos as outras vantagens já faladas.

Resumindo na minha opinião acho T5 um excelente tipo de iluminação quando a calha é o mais eficaz possível, mas se tiver oportunidade de investir um pouco mais não olho para o lado e opto por LED, afinal uma boa calha de T5 não é assim tão mais barata que algumas boas calhas de LED.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Humm... existem soluções LED (que não posso aqui mencionar) para aquários grandes muito abaixo dos 1000eur ou menos em alternativa as grandes e conhecidas marcas.
> Soluções essas 100% de construção nacional com excelentes acabamentos profissionais.
> 
> Volto a dizer que ainda existe muito a ideia de que se íamos por uma iluminação normal de por exemplo 500W teremos de ter algo parecido ou ligeiramente inferior em LEDs. Isto está completamente errado e depende muito dos leds empregues na luminária, mas o mais importante é quantos lumens produzem por cada 1W, pois termos uma iluminação de 500W a produzir 10000 lumens pode ser igual a uma de 350W de led a dar também os 10000 lumens.
> 
> O simples facto que nas iluminações convencionais podemos ter percas até 50% de luz devido a qualidade dos materiais empregues, natureza da próprias lâmpadas e principalmente a nível de reflectores influencia bastante a relação que não é preciso praticamente ter os mesmos watts de leds tal como se tinha de iluminação convencional. Depois existem todos as outras vantagens já faladas.
> 
> Resumindo na minha opinião acho T5 um excelente tipo de iluminação quando a calha é o mais eficaz possível, mas se tiver oportunidade de investir um pouco mais não olho para o lado e opto por LED, afinal uma boa calha de T5 não é assim tão mais barata que algumas boas calhas de LED.


Falou e disse!!!  :SbOk:

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Volto a dizer que ainda existe muito a ideia de que se íamos por uma iluminação normal de por exemplo 500W teremos de ter algo parecido ou ligeiramente inferior em LEDs. Isto está completamente errado e depende muito dos leds empregues na luminária, mas o mais importante é quantos lumens produzem por cada 1W, pois termos uma iluminação de 500W a produzir 10000 lumens pode ser igual a uma de 350W de led a dar também os 10000 lumens.


O melhor seria então exemplificar um caso pratico. Como iluminar uma superfície de um aquário de 130cm (c) x 60cm(l) x 55cm(a) sem ficar com zonas escuras (a luz tem que ser uniforme em todo o aquário) e com os espectros das ATI blue plus, blue special e Fiji Purple (os espectros têm que tar conjugados de modo a chegar luz o mais completa possível em todo o aquário.) e qual o preço.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Na minha opinião, isso é o que qualquer empresa de leds já gostaria de saber...
Qualquer palpite será mera especulação.

Fica aqui um tópico que o Ricardo Pinto colocou...
http://www.reefforum.net/f8/para-os-...em-leds-21568/

Faz-me lembrar algo... que saiu agora...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

Pelo que vi nesse topico quem fez a calha foi inteligente e fez uma conjugação de leds que pelo menos tenta de certa forma ir de encontro aquilo que eu tinha dito relativamente aos espectros.


No entanto e mesmo assim o resultado não parece ser assim tão famoso:




> Um exemplo do que estou a falar....
> 
> Uma tricolor num aquário com HQI - lampadas Radium 20K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neste aquário e sob LED's
> 
> ...


No entanto é facil explicar porque isto acontece. Uma lâmpada T5 tem um espectro de luz uniforme ao longo de todo o tubo o que se traduz numa grande área a produzir iluminação que com ajuda do reflector permite dispersar essa luz por todo o aquário e consequentemente todos os corais têm acesso a um espectro de luz extremamente completo em qualquer sitio do aquário.
Com os leds é impossível fazer isto e ai é que está o grande problema. Mesmo abordando a coisa com um projecto que mistura leds da forma o mais inteligente possível, continua a não ser suficiente.

O segundo problema para os leds é que a ATI e outras marcas que fabricam lâmpadas fazem estudos para produzir lâmpadas com os espectros óptimos para um Reef que conjugado com o tubo T5 a emitir essa luz e o reflector produz excelentes resultados.

Outro erro, é quando começam a falar que para 400W de T5 em leds so são precisos uns 200W. Errado porque vão colocar poucos leds e cada led emite com um espectro diferente, o que vai espaçar e aumentar as distancias entre os leds e consequentemente os espectros não ficam uniformemente distribuidos. A intensidade de luz ta la, mas tudo o resto não está.

Para mim o segredo para fazer uma calha de leds é colocar centenas/milhares de pequenos leds que não precisam de ser muito potentes e depois conjugar leds azuis, brancos, vermelhos de uma forma inteligente de modo a criar uma matriz de leds sobre toda a superfície do aquário. 
Obviamente que o preço de uma coisa destas deve ser abissal.

Algo parecido a isto, com um array massivo de leds a cobrir toda a superficie de água:



Vejam como ele tem leds brancos/azuis/vermelhos todos uns aos lados dos outros num array de Leds gigante (pelas minhas contas ele tem mais de 350 leds nessa segunda foto, porque na primeira tem pela certa uns 1500 leds). E o preço de um brincadeira destas que mesmo assim pode não funcionar de forma perfeita...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> os espectros óptimos para um Reef


Ora bom voltamos ao mesmo, e quais são os espectros óptimos para um reef?
E optimo em termos de quê? Crescimento? Cor? Saúde geral?

Mas a resposta à tua pergunta é muito simples: Simplesmente não é possível! Assim como não é possível teres uma hqi com um espectro igual a essa combinação xpto de lampadas ATI que referes. Aliás, bastará mudar de marca em T5 para o espectro já ser diferente, digo eu...

Mas queres uma matriz de leds no aquário todo e um exemplo prático? Vai ao tópico do meu aquário (200x100x65) . São 140 Leds espalhados uniformemente por todo o aquário! Há lá imagens e tudo! E posso adiantar que a brincadeira (152 leds + dissipadores + fontes) ficou por 1.064,37€

Ora o teu aquário é menos de metade do meu, ainda por cima com menos 10cm de altura, por isso fazendo contas rápidas (que não é bem assim porque as fontes podem baixar imenso) daria cerca de 600€. Isto com iluminação dimável!

Como é evidente consegue-se iluminar o teu aquário por muito menos que isso, resta saber depois a poupança diária!  :Pracima: 

Faz lá aí as contas de quanto te sai esses 432W de T5 com balastros dimáveis, para depois vermos em quanto tempo se atinge o breakeven!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Qualquer dia ainda vamos ter um destes mestres da iluminação e DIY's - Pedro Ferrer, JoaoCAlves e Baltasar - a entrar também na luta internacional dos LED's.

Em Espanha, já há lojas a apostar em calhas de LED's 100% espanholas. Porque não cá também?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Qualquer dia ainda vamos ter um destes mestres da iluminação e DIY's - Pedro Ferrer, JoaoCAlves e Baltasar - a entrar também na luta internacional dos LED's.
> 
> Em Espanha, já há lojas a apostar em calhas de LED's 100% espanholas. Porque não cá também?


O Baltazar já tem, e há bastante tempo quando ainda nem se sabia o que era leds para aquário...  :SbOk: 

Eu acho que o mais complicado nisto de tornar um DIY mais comercial é precisamente o marketing e o design. Fazer uma calha de leds é relativamente simples agora o aspecto é tudo menos vendável!

O controlador baseado no arduino é facil de desenvolver, agora arranjar uma caixa toda catita, com um logo cheio de estilo sai caro. É o tipo de coisas que só compensa fazendo em larga escala...

Uma caixa para arrumar o arduino pode custar o quê? 8€? 10€? Não parece muito mas para quem faz isto comercialmente e vende muito deve sair aí por uns 2€ ou assim... Isto são tudo custos que teriam de ir para o comprador!

Mas o Baltazar pode ajudar neste cápítulo e desdizer tudo o que estou para aqui a falar.  :Smile:

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Ora bom voltamos ao mesmo, e quais são os espectros óptimos para um reef?
> E optimo em termos de quê? Crescimento? Cor? Saúde geral?
> 
> Mas a resposta à tua pergunta é muito simples: Simplesmente não é possível! Assim como não é possível teres uma hqi com um espectro igual a essa combinação xpto de lampadas ATI que referes. Aliás, bastará mudar de marca em T5 para o espectro já ser diferente, digo eu...


Não é possivel conjungar um espectro muito completo?
O que nao falta ai são aquarios xpto aos pontapes equipados com calhas e lampadas ATI por exemplo com crescimento e cores excelentes/topo. Por alguma coisa vez fotos das lojas de topo na alemanha e tão todas equipadas com T5's e por exemplo uma loja que tinha tudo equipado com leds usam arrays de leds massivos com centenas/milhares de leds azuis/brancos/vermelhos como nessas fotos que eu coloquei mais acima.




> Mas queres uma matriz de leds no aquário todo e um exemplo prático? Vai ao tópico do meu aquário (200x100x65) . São 140 Leds espalhados uniformemente por todo o aquário! Há lá imagens e tudo! E posso adiantar que a brincadeira (152 leds + dissipadores + fontes) ficou por 1.064,37€
> 
> Ora o teu aquário é menos de metade do meu, ainda por cima com menos 10cm de altura, por isso fazendo contas rápidas (que não é bem assim porque as fontes podem baixar imenso) daria cerca de 600€. Isto com iluminação dimável!
> 
> Como é evidente consegue-se iluminar o teu aquário por muito menos que isso, resta saber depois a poupança diária! 
> 
> Faz lá aí as contas de quanto te sai esses 432W de T5 com balastros dimáveis, para depois vermos em quanto tempo se atinge o breakeven!


Então mas o teu aquário nem água tem e ja tas a dizer que a tua solução custom é um sucesso?  :Whistle: 
Isso so o tempo o dirá....
E achas que uma matriz de 140 leds para 2m x1m se enquadra naquilo que eu disse?
Na Calha que eu pus a foto mais acima tem os leds separados por distancia de uns 2/3cm entre eles. 
No teu caso se tivesses 200 leds ja tinhas distancias entre leds de 10cm em todas as direções! 
No teu caso para igualares a densidade da calha que está mais acima precisavas de uns 1000 leds.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Então mas o teu aquário nem água tem e ja tas a dizer que a tua solução custom é um sucesso?


Onde é que eu disse isso, para apagar?  :Admirado: 




> Na Calha que eu pus a foto mais acima tem os leds separados por distancia de uns 2/3cm entre eles.


 Mas a calha das duas fotos não é a mesma? A mim parece-me...
Na 2ª foto para ter 3cm de espaçamento (sem os vermelhos) significava que o aquário tinha 45cm o que me parece manifestamente pouco...

Diria que tem pelo menos 2 metros de largo, não? :Admirado:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Humm... volto a dizer que não é por alguém ter X leds que outra pessoa com um aquário semelhante em dimensões usando os mesmos X leds irá ter sucesso, existe N factores num aquário Reef para ter sucesso e a maior parte deles nem sequer tem nada a ver com a iluminação.

Uma coisa posso argumentar e falar por mim que é:

*Eu tenho sucesso com leds e claro dado ao tamanho do aquário (62x36x36) só estou a usar 24 leds sendo 12 brancos e 12 azuis Royal Bllue, não tenho qualquer outro espectro se não o pico de 7000K e tudo o resto a direita e a esquerda deste até dar intensidade nos branco e o intervalo de 450nm a 460nm dos Royal Blue.*

Podem comprovar clicando na minha assinatura para ver o aquário para quem não viu já.

----------


## vasco.gomes

Cada quadrado daqueles é um modulo e cada módulo leva uns 175 leds.
Na segunda imagem há 2 módulos.
Na primeira imagem são 9 módulos juntos para iluminar aquele aquário.

Pois a iluminação é uma pequena parte da equação, os restantes equipamentos são tão ou mais importantes. Tal como eu disse anteriormente enterrar o orçamento todo num so equipamento e descurar no resto é uma formula para não correr bem.
O tipo de aquário também influencia muito a iluminação. Conforme se vai colocando espécies de corais mais exigentes maior a potencia de iluminação necessária.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Vasco, essa matriz da calha que referes não será feita com leds de 1W ?
Podes confirmar por favor?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Boa tarde
> 
> Vasco, essa matriz da calha que referes não será feita com leds de 1W ?
> Podes confirmar por favor?
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


Não faço ideia, mas é muito provável que tenham optado por colocar leds menos potentes em maior quantidade em vez de leds muito potentes e depois muito espaçados.

Mas podes ver ai tudo:
Germany 3000km Road Fish Trip - Part II (2nd Day)

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Então mas essa calha de LEDs só tem 30cmX18cm enquanto que as T5 tem 1.2m. Como é que iluminas 1.2m de comprimento por 60cm de largura de superfície de água com um calha de leds de 30cm x 18cm?
> 
> Vamos ter como exemplo o meu aquário 130 (c) X 60(l) X 55(a). A nível de T5 leva com uma calha de 8 X 54W = 432W e tem 120cm de comprimento por 55cm de largura e ilumina toda a superfície da água. O custo da calha anda por volta dos 300€
> Quantas calhas de leds dessas preciso para ter o mesmo efeito?
> 
> O custo das lâmpadas também não é tão alto. Uma lâmpada ATI que é uma boa lâmpada custa em média 17€. o Tempo de substituição das lâmpadas depende do tipo de lâmpadas, do arrefecimento das mesmas, da qualidade das mesmas. 
> 
> Depois fazeres contas a 8 anos também me parece muito exagerado. Quantos aquários não são montados/desmontados, aumentados/diminuídos nesse período de tempo... basta olhar para os classificados, novos/antigos setups para ver que aquários de topo manterem-se por tanto tempo contam-se pelos dedos de 1 mão. É um risco tremendo fazer um investimento inicial tão grande quando passado uns tempos alguma coisa pode precipitar a desmontagem do aquário.
> 
> ...


Boas Vasco,

Eu referi também que o formato da calha não me agrada... acho uma área demasiado pequena e leds muito concentrados. No entanto, considerando a potência em watts e ignorando o formato, as intensidades de iluminação serão equivalentes.

Para um aquário 120 x 60 x 60, diria que uma iluminação LED de uns 180 a 200W dava conta do recado. Com estas calhas da Vortech, possivelmente duas em série, talvez a uns 40 ou 50 cm da superfície da água (com lentes de 30 ou 45º)... seria uma coisa parecida com duas HQI de 250W... pessoalmente não gostaria... preferia um formato da calha mais comprido e leds menos concentrados... mas que iluminava iluminava...

E quanto gastas anualmente em lâmpadas T5? E na conta de electricidade ao final do mês?

Quem compra iluminação led está a fazer um investimento para 5 a 8 anos mínimo. Os leds têm um tempo de vida útil que depende por exemplo se usamos 10 horas de iluminação diária... 12 horas... no primeiro caso duram 10 anos na boa... no segundo caso talvez 6 a 8 anos...

Também concordo com o caso desta calha que o custo de investimento de uma assentada é demasiado... acho que o preço da calha quando comparada com outros modelos comerciais e os preços actuais, está dentro dos melhores... mas para mim também é muito dinheiro... prefiro soluções led que possamos adquirir em módulos, como por exemplo as Aquabeam, que aliás estou agora a usar no meu sistema...

É natural que daqui a uns anos vão surgindo melhores tecnologias e mais baratas. É como nos produtos electrónicos, sempre a evoluir... Se estivermos sempre a pensar esperar pela próxima tecnologia, também nunca vamos investir...




> Todas as perguntas que fiz continuam sem resposta =/
> 
> Quantas pessoas em Portugal  têm estofo aka €€ para pagar de uma acentada 2000€ só é iluminação?


Agora já não...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Sim concordo, é um investimento brutal. Mas pensa por outra perspectiva... e que tal o pormenor de quem investir esse valor, durante os próximos 5 a 8 anos não precisar de comprar mais lâmpadas? E outro pormenor ainda melhor, ao final do mês ver uma poupança garantida na conta da luz entre os 40 e os 50%? Às tantas até terá sido um grande investimento...




> A sério que não Ricardo! Acredita!
> Pode parecer mais complexo porque é um DIY, que mete electrónicas e electricidade ao barulho o que assusta sempre (a mim assustava-me no início), mas em termos de fazer as coisas é mais fácil que fazer um reactor de kalk!


Na verdade as calhas DIY ficam com um custo sensivelmente igual a metade de uma calha comercial. O problema... a mão-de-obra fica a nosso cargo... vamos precisar de muitas horas a soldar... algum jeito, não concordo que seja tão simples... eu próprio cheguei a experimentar fazer uma calha DIY com 4 leds XR-E para testar, e lá está, não cheguei a concluir...
Depois há um outro grande risco nos DIY... qual é a garantia, digamos daqui a um ou dois anos, um led ou uma série de leds pifarem por defeitos de fabrico? Lá vão gastar mais dinheiro e mais trabalho... Uma calha comercial terá garantia, por exemplo as Aquabeam de 5 anos...




> Volto a dizer que ainda existe muito a ideia de que se íamos por uma iluminação normal de por exemplo 500W teremos de ter algo parecido ou ligeiramente inferior em LEDs. Isto está completamente errado e depende muito dos leds empregues na luminária, mas o mais importante é quantos lumens produzem por cada 1W, pois termos uma iluminação de 500W a produzir 10000 lumens pode ser igual a uma de 350W de led a dar também os 10000 lumens.


Aqui o Baltasar referiu uma grande realidade e que muitos ainda estão cépticos em acreditar... Pessoalmente acredito que para o tal 1W por litro nas fluorescentes, nos leds rondará os 0.5 a 0.6W por litro em equivalência... mas quem não acredita azar... e é nesse aspecto que a conta da luz ao final do mês vai apresentar a tal poupança entre 40 a 50% com a utilização de leds...  :SbOk3: 




> O melhor seria então exemplificar um caso pratico. Como iluminar uma superfície de um aquário de 130cm (c) x 60cm(l) x 55cm(a) sem ficar com zonas escuras (a luz tem que ser uniforme em todo o aquário) e com os espectros das ATI blue plus, blue special e Fiji Purple (os espectros têm que tar conjugados de modo a chegar luz o mais completa possível em todo o aquário.) e qual o preço.


Boas Vasco,

Vou exemplificar com as soluções Aquabeam 600...

Para essas dimensões, calculando o volume e considerando 80% de água útil do mesmo, teremos cerca de 340 litros úteis.

Em termos de leds vamos apostar em metade desses litros, 170W em leds. Se por acaso não for suficiente, garanto que no máximo 200W faz a festa.

Actualmente a maioria das calhas comerciais usa leds de 3W (Cree XR-E, XP-G, XP-E, ...).

170W / 3 = 56 leds... 200W / 3 = 67 leds...

Vamos apostar em números redondos e escolher 60 leds.

A minha sugestão...

6 séries de Aquabeam600 duplas (6 x (5 + 5)), ou seja, seis linhas de 10 leds em paralelo.

Ainda em maior pormenor...

Duas calhas brancas para uma azul...

fila de 10 leds brancos ( 2 x Aquabeam600 Marine White)
fila de 10 leds azuis ( 2 x Aquabeam600 Reef Blue)
fila de 10 leds brancos ( 2 x Aquabeam600 Marine White)
fila de 10 leds brancos ( 2 x Aquabeam600 Marine White)
fila de 10 leds azuis ( 2 x Aquabeam600 Reef Blue)
fila de 10 leds brancos ( 2 x Aquabeam600 Marine White)

(cada fila equivale sensivelmente a uma T5 39W ou 54W, em média)
tudo lentes de 60º para uma óptima distribuição da luz... e as calhas a uns 10 a 15 cm da superfície da água

Depois compara o consumo mensal de 180W em leds, versus o consumo mensal em 360W T5...





> Outro erro, é quando começam a falar que para 400W de T5 em leds so são precisos uns 200W. Errado porque vão colocar poucos leds e cada led emite com um espectro diferente, o que vai espaçar e aumentar as distancias entre os leds e consequentemente os espectros não ficam uniformemente distribuidos. A intensidade de luz ta la, mas tudo o resto não está.
> 
> Para mim o segredo para fazer uma calha de leds é colocar centenas/milhares de pequenos leds que não precisam de ser muito potentes e depois conjugar leds azuis, brancos, vermelhos de uma forma inteligente de modo a criar uma matriz de leds sobre toda a superfície do aquário.


Acho que estás errado duplamente. Tal como falou e bem o Baltasar, 200W leds equivalem aos 400W T5... pelo menos 250W leds equivalem seguramente a 400W T5... a minha dúvida é entre os 50% ou 60%...

Esse problema do espaçamento verifica-se quando se usam ópticas demasiado estreitas... com ópticas de 60º a distribuição da luz é espectacular

Colocar mais leds de menor potência poderá ser menos eficiente em termos de lumens por watt... e esses leds menos potentes podem ser insuficientes para iluminar profundidades de coluna de água superiores a 40cm... por exemplo





> *Eu tenho sucesso com leds e claro dado ao tamanho do aquário (62x36x36) só estou a usar 24 leds sendo 12 brancos e 12 azuis Royal Bllue, não tenho qualquer outro espectro se não o pico de 7000K e tudo o resto a direita e a esquerda deste até dar intensidade nos branco e o intervalo de 450nm a 460nm dos Royal Blue.*


Com a proporção de leds usada pelo Baltasar, para um sistema 120 cm x 60 cm, usariamos uns 92 leds (270W por alto). Seria excelente para SPS... mas o Baltasar está a usar uma relação bastante superior aos 1W/litro T5... possivelmente 1.5W/litro T5... para SPS deve ser excelente em termos de crescimentos... mas para crescimentos normais e maioria dos SPS, uma relação de 1W/litro T5 seria suficiente... ou seja, no caso do Baltasar, uns 18 leds possivelmente seriam suficientes...

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Acho que estás errado duplamente. Tal como falou e bem o Baltasar, 200W leds equivalem aos 400W T5... pelo menos 250W leds equivalem seguramente a 400W T5... a minha dúvida é entre os 50% ou 60%...
> 
> Esse problema do espaçamento verifica-se quando se usam ópticas demasiado estreitas... com ópticas de 60º a distribuição da luz é espectacular
> 
> Colocar mais leds de menor potência poderá ser menos eficiente em termos de lumens por watt... e esses leds menos potentes podem ser insuficientes para iluminar profundidades de coluna de água superiores a 40cm... por exemplo


A potencia está lá a nível de lumens, mas o problema é que o espectro dessa luz não é tão completo quanto o que obtens com uma calha T5 e isso reflecte-se nos corais.
Dai que se criares uma calha com muitos leds conjugados (vermelhos, azuis, brancos) consegues ter um espectro mais completo e homogénio em toda a superfície de água.
Obviamente que fica muito mais dispendioso mas é claramente uma solução superior a ter leds muito potentes e depois muito separados entre eles.

Relativamente as lentes o que tenho lido é que fazem mais mal do que bem e acaba-se por se retirar. Por exemplo as calha Alemã de Leds que mostrei não leva lentes e ja li alguns testemunhos de pessoas que tiraram as lentes com melhores resultados.
As lentes concentram ainda mais a luz do Led num dado foco e o que se pretende é exactamente o oposto disso.

Repito mais uma vez, o importante não é a potencia ou intensidade da luz porque isso com mais ou menos lampadas/leds é facil de obter. O importante é a qualidade (espectro) dessa luz que fazes chegar aos corais de forma a que eles possam se desenvolver de forma óptima -> grandes crescimentos e grandes cores de forma homogénea no aquário.

Isto é muito fácil explicar:
A minha calha debita 432W. Posso la por lâmpadas xpto, intermédia ou chinesas que a potencia de iluminação vai ser sempre de 432W. No entanto o resultado final nos corais vai ser completamente diferente consoante as lâmpadas com que eu equipe a calha e tens que entender este conceito, isto é, se colocar lâmpadas ATI blue plus, ATI blue special, Fiji Purple, ATI actinic obtenho cores e crescimentos fenomenais. Se colocar umas lâmpadas quaisqueres de qualidade inferior o resultado final vai ser completamente diferente.
Isto significa que a ATI ou KoralZuch estudaram os espectros que os corais precisam e lançaram lâmpadas no mercado que garantem que a luz que elas emitem é exactamente o tipo de luz que os corais precisam.

Quando se constroi uma calha de leds eu penso que se devia antes de tudo estudar muito bem os espectros que estas lampadas T5 ATI, KoralZuch que ja estão batidas no mercado e com grandes resultados e depois procurar e combinar leds de modo a ter um espectro no melhor dos casos igual ao que estas lâmpadas emitem.
Agora onde andam esses leds com espectros iguais a uma ATI Blue Plus, ou Blue Special ou Actinic ou uma Fiji Purple?

Eu no meu aquário tenho 4 tipo de lampadas todas com espectros diferentes. 
1x ATI actinic e esta é uma verdadeira actinica. Há "n" lampadas no mercado que dizem ser actinic, mas que depois de actinic nada têm. Esta lâmpada tem um PAR muito baixo, mas puxa pela luminescencia e cores dos corais. Ao olhar para ela, ela emite uma côr roxa.
1x Fiji Purple, esta lâmpada puxa pelos vermelhos e rosas dos corais. Tem PAR normais e a olhar para ela emite uma côr rosa.
As restantes são ATI blue plus e special (azuis e brancas) para promoverem o crescimento, altos PAR e la terão os seu espectro para promover os tais crescimentos e cores.

Dai que a meu ver a melhor calha de leds que ja vi, foi aquela que eu coloquei mais acima. Eles têm o cuidado de juntar 3 tipos de leds diferentes (so de olho da para ver brancos, azuis e vermelhos) e em grande número para erem aqueles espectro completo em todo o lado.
Ainda assim mesmo nesta abordagem não sei até que ponto conseguem ter um espectro com a qualidade que é possível obter com uma calha de T5's equipada com boas lampadas (ATI, KoralZuch por exemplo)

Para mim quanto mais fugires deste conceito pior.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Vasco,

Sobre espectros de iluminação não percebo muito...

Em relação aos Cree XR-E usados nas Aquabeam 600 podes dar uma olhada nestes gráficos:
http://www.tmc-ltd.co.uk/data/led-spectra.pdf

A TMC diz que estes leds são Cree XR-E mas especificamente produzidos para ela e para crescimento dos corais, ou seja, muito provavelmente são diferentes dos XR-E que se encontram à venda para os DIY. Claro que pode ser uma tanga de marketing, mas pode muito bem não ser, e acredito mais nesta segunda hipótese.

Para acrescentar, na realidade sou bastante fã da iluminação híbrida, ou seja, uns 80 a 90% iluminação led no centro, complementada com iluminação T5 na extremidade. Caso os leds actuais tenham alguma deficiência em determinado espectro, a presença de 10 ou 20% dessas lâmpadas reconhecidas pode complementar e ajudar a minimizar eventuais lacunas dos leds, além de proporcionar uma iluminação mais "difusa" e com menos "shimmering" (que não gosto assim tanto).  :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Repito mais uma vez, o importante não é a potencia ou intensidade da luz porque isso com mais ou menos lampadas/leds é facil de obter. O importante é a qualidade (espectro) dessa luz que fazes chegar aos corais de forma a que eles possam se desenvolver de forma óptima -> grandes crescimentos e grandes cores de forma homogénea no aquário.


 E eu também repito mais uma vez: Onde é que está provado que espectro é que os corais precisam?
Por cada artigo que mostra 100 gráficos a tentar provar isso, há 2 a tentar provar precisamente o contrário. Qual é que tem razão?
E o espectro ideal para quê? Crescimento ou cores?

Pois eu, não havendo (que eu saiba) nada provado quanto ao espectro, continuo a inclinar-me mais para a vertente que considera que o que o coral precisa é de luz. Muita luz. É disso que as zooxantelas se alimentam: LUZ! Não é luz verde, amarela às bolinhas ou encarnadas! É de luz!

Coloquem 1000 lumens de iluminação incandescente, xenon, velas, gambiarras, petromax, candeiro a óleo ou outro tipo qualquer de iluminaçao por cima de um coral e vamos ver se ele cresce ou não cresce!!!

Eu, até provarem cientificamente que os corais precisam do espectro xpto às bolinhas e não somente de luz, muita luz, vou continuar a ser seguidor desta corrente, até porque se isso fosse verdade como se justifica que o mesmo coral tenha bons crescientos e cores sob T5, T8, HQI e Leds, se têm todos espectros diferentes??!??!...  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Eu diria que lâmpadas como as Fiji Purple na realidade o efeito é praticamente estético e não de qualquer influência na coloração do coral... Com a Fiji Purple a lâmpada envia luz rosada/alaranjada, e ao reflectir no coral sobressaem os vermelhos e rosas...

A melhor luz é a que se aproxima do sol... uma luz Marine White terá um especro o mais próximo da luz natural... uma Reef Blue (blue ou royal blue) terá essencialmente a componente azul, que normalmente colocamos com fotoperíodo um pouco maior (1 ou 2 horas a mais que os brancos) e então temos um pouco de mais horas a favorecer o crescimento dos corais (luz azul) em detrimento da luz branca/natural que por outro lado também favorece o crescimento das algas.

Não percebo muito de espectros mas acho que o essencial nos reefs são luz branca e luz azul em combinação. E as temperaturas de cor têm mais a ver com efeitos estéticos, excepto talvez as azuis que têm comprovado favorecimento no crescimento dos corais...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Só para fechar a minha participação pois quase tudo já aqui foi dito.

A historia dos espectros varia muito consoante o tipo de coral, corais que no seu habitat natural nos oceanos estão a alguma profundidade por muito sol XPTO dos trópicos ou sei lá o quê, só o espectro azul vai lá chegar.

Este espectro é o único que está provado cientificamente que consegue penetrar facilmente na coluna de agua dos oceanos e ser o único a chegar a determinadas profundidades que alguns nem metade e outros muito menos.

Ora se tivermos esse tipo de corais somente que habitam num local de unicamente espectro azul nada nos serve ter outros ou mesmo luz branca pois será puro desperdício.

Existem um ou mais conhecido coral farm na Alemanha que tem sucesso na reprodução dos seus corais usando somente leds azuis, rigorosamente mais nada.

A meu ver pode ser importante alguns outros espectros para algum tipo de organismos que possamos ter nos aquários. Mais uma vez no meu caso e pela minha experiencia, uma coisa posso constar que devido a ter somente leds brancos de 10000K e Royal Blue de 450nm a 460nm, nunca tive problemas com algas e nem crescem.
No entanto se num dia de Verão deixo só um pouco o cortinado da sala abertp para entrar luz e não me refiro a sol directo somente mesmo a claridade, nos 2 ou 3 dias seguintes já tenho de limpar o vidro daquela alga pequena meio amarelada/verde que agarra os vidros.

Coincidência ou não, não sei, mas é mesmo muita coincidência isto acontecer.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> E eu também repito mais uma vez: Onde é que está provado que espectro é que os corais precisam?


Olá Hugo,

Em nenhum lado, concordo  contigo. Seja iluminação ou outra coisa qualquer, vai ser muito difícil dizer qual é o melhor sem ser baseado nas experiências que vês das outras pessoas. Eu estou curioso para ver a tua calha de LED's e/ou de outros porque isso me fará acreditar (ou não) nos LED's. 
A meu ver, tanto o Vasco como eu acreditamos mais em T5 porque há muitos aquários que usam lâmpadas ATI e têm muito sucesso. A minha opinião baseia-se apenas nisso, ou seja é muito empírica e pouco "científica".




> Pois eu, não havendo (que eu saiba) nada provado quanto ao espectro, continuo a inclinar-me mais para a vertente que considera que o que o coral precisa é de luz. Muita luz. É disso que as zooxantelas se alimentam: LUZ! Não é luz verde, amarela às bolinhas ou encarnadas! É de luz!


Aqui voltas a ter uma certa razão... Mas permite-me discordar contigo num pequeno ponto. Realmente, as zooxantelas precisam é de luz e muita luz... tens razão. Mas eu não quero zooxantelas, quero é um equilíbrio entre o *mínimo de zooxantelas* e o máximo de crescimentos. 

Zooxantelas = a corais muito castanhos.

Se reparares, toda a estrutura anatómica do coral está construída para obter energia de duas formas: através do pólipo e através das algas simbiontes (zooxantelas).

Eu em jeito de brincadeira, costumo chamar à energia obtida através das zooxantelas como "fast-food". Funciona para alimentar e para fazer o crescer o coral, mas não é o que eu quero. Eu defendo luz e outros "métodos" para alimentação dos corais.

Eu não uso vários espectros para iluminar as zooxantelas, mas uso vários espectros para de alguma forma (que eu não sei como) puxar pelos pigmentos não-fotossinteticos dos corais - aqueles que realmente dão as cores azuis, verdes, vermelhas, rosas e lilás aos corais. 

Isto é um tema muito complexo, e nada fácil para nós leigos encontrarmos respostas ou verdades absolutas. Isto é uma discussão que dá pano para mangas.


Em jeito provocatório... já repararam que todas os "novos" modelos de calhas comerciais que estão a surgir no mercado estão a utilizar muitos LED's de vários espectros (vermelhos, verdes, actinicos, UV, etc.). Porque será? 
Para mim, é um sinal claro que ainda estamos longe da "calha" de LED's ideal e da que vale a pena o avultado investimento.

----------


## António Vitor

> E eu também repito mais uma vez: Onde é que está provado que espectro é que os corais precisam?
> Por cada artigo que mostra 100 gráficos a tentar provar isso, há 2 a tentar provar precisamente o contrário. Qual é que tem razão?
> E o espectro ideal para quê? Crescimento ou cores?
> 
> Pois eu, não havendo (que eu saiba) nada provado quanto ao espectro, continuo a inclinar-me mais para a vertente que considera que o que o coral precisa é de luz. Muita luz. É disso que as zooxantelas se alimentam: LUZ! Não é luz verde, amarela às bolinhas ou encarnadas! É de luz!
> 
> Coloquem 1000 lumens de iluminação incandescente, xenon, velas, gambiarras, petromax, candeiro a óleo ou outro tipo qualquer de iluminaçao por cima de um coral e vamos ver se ele cresce ou não cresce!!!
> 
> Eu, até provarem cientificamente que os corais precisam do espectro xpto às bolinhas e não somente de luz, muita luz, vou continuar a ser seguidor desta corrente, até porque se isso fosse verdade como se justifica que o mesmo coral tenha bons crescientos e cores sob T5, T8, HQI e Leds, se têm todos espectros diferentes??!??!...


Em relação ao espectro as t5 são uma desgraça...sério.
falta-lhes grandes parte do espectro (falando de t5 brancas) costumo ver 3 picos.
um no azul outro no vermelho e um gigante no verde.
e o resto?
existem partes do espectro que nem sequer transmitem luz.
ou muito pouco.

Porque é que as t5 mostram boas capacidades...
porque em proporção ainda é tipo 100 t5 para 1 de leds, e a malta dos leds teima em pensar que leds, é 20x superior.
 :Big Grin: 
agora verifica isto.
se tens 150 lumens por watt com xp-g, se com t5 tens uns 100 lumens, só marginalmente é superior os leds em termos de lumens.

Eu tenho cerca de 0.75W por litro mais ou menos, e consigo ter todos os sps vivos e a crescer. alguns até se aguentam com menos que isso...mas acroporas nem em sonhos.

O defeito dos leds, é pensarem que porque nós vemos mais luz, menos watts chegam.

vemos, mas é porque estes não transmitem no infra-vermelhos ou no ultra-violetas, e é basicamente por isso que são mais eficientes...
e em parte dos UV a fotossintese tem um pico.

portanto...lol

agora a fotossintese dá-se em mais zonas, e os corais e as algas adaptam-se
Os leds são só melhores muito melhores na duração...esta é o meu pensamento.
portanto os preço têm de descer, porque isto não é o holly grail.
era bom era...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

concordo com tudo o que disseram o Baltazar e o Ricardo. Um adepto de leds e outro 1/2 céptico (que vai deixar de ser não tarda muito  :Coradoeolhos: ) apresentaram os argumentos para mim correctos de uma vertente e outra.




> Em jeito provocatório... já repararam que todas os "novos" modelos de calhas comerciais que estão a surgir no mercado estão a utilizar muitos LED's de vários espectros (vermelhos, verdes, actinicos, UV, etc.). Porque será?


Queres que resposnda também em jeito provocatório?
Porque há pessoas como algumas que participaram neste tópico que "compram" essa ideia que é o espectro o mais igual ao sol possível que faz crescer os corais e o marketing faz o resto! :Olá: 

O baltazar explicou bem (e isto é centífico): Quanto mais profundo vamos no oceano, mais o que lá chega é unicamente... azul!!! Isto está provado (também porque é fácil provar, basta medir) por isso o sol até pode emitir amarelo, verde e vermelho às pintinhas que à grande maioria dos corais não chega nada disso!

Acho que neste capítulo as áreas da floricultura ou dos solários estão muito mais à frente que nós aquariofilia. Essas áreas também têm como base o sol, mas não o tentam imitar. tentam imitar só o que interessa dele para as respectivas áreas...

Mas é como dizes Ricardo, isto é um tema que não gera concenso precisamente porque não é científico, mas também é para temas como este que servem estes foruns, onde há pessoas que têm pensamentos diversos!  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> concordo com tudo o que disseram o Baltazar e o Ricardo. Um adepto de leds e outro 1/2 céptico (que vai deixar de ser não tarda muito ) apresentaram os argumentos para mim correctos de uma vertente e outra.
> 
> 
> 
> Queres que resposnda também em jeito provocatório?
> Porque há pessoas como algumas que participaram neste tópico que "compram" essa ideia que é o espectro o mais igual ao sol possível que faz crescer os corais e o marketing faz o resto!
> 
> O baltazar explicou bem (e isto é centífico): Quanto mais profundo vamos no oceano, mais o que lá chega é unicamente... azul!!! Isto está provado (também porque é fácil provar, basta medir) por isso o sol até pode emitir amarelo, verde e vermelho às pintinhas que à grande maioria dos corais não chega nada disso!
> 
> ...


Portanto não concordas com o que eu disse?
hehe...

quantos aquários há de leds em PT, muitos?
se calhar desgraças com poucos watts...E isso não prova nada...
podemos extrapolar para o resto da comunidade internacional...

Em relação á luz....Se fores muito fundo nem chega luz....
 :Coradoeolhos: 
Isso não prova que os corais não usam a parte amarelo/vermelha...

aliás a malta esquece-se sempre dos dinoflagelados...
são eles e nao os corais que fazem a fotossintese...

são complexos, até têm pigmentos que plantas superiores não tem como a fucoxantina..

Fucoxanthin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Fucoxanthin absorbs light primarily in the blue-green to yellow-green part of the visible spectrum, peaking at around 510-525 nm by various estimates and absorbing significantly in the range of 450 to 540 nm

VERDE?
ou seja mais lumens, melhor!
 :Wink: 

MEtam é luz suficiente que as tais diatomaceas, vão produzir os tais pigmentos (têm mais diferentes) de acordo COM AS NECESSIDADE, e irão se adaptar...
nunca se perguntaram porque são castanhas algumas algas deste grupo, porque até que absorvem o verde...há pois é Manel...

Como os nossos olhos são mais sensiveis ao verde, para este pigmento a melhor luz é mesmo a que tem mais lumens...
 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Agora tem de ser luz suficiente, e portanto medidas como PAR ou mesmos lumens devem ser usadas....
Se calhar está aqui o segredo das T5, têm um pico belo no verde...mesmo intenso. isto na maior parte das t5 brancas.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> Em jeito provocatório... já repararam que todas os "novos" modelos de calhas comerciais que estão a surgir no mercado estão a utilizar muitos LED's de vários espectros (vermelhos, verdes, actinicos, UV, etc.). Porque será?


Porque a malta teima em usar poucos watts, e não tem tido sucesso?
e depois procuram procuram respostas, para um problema que não existe.
Ou básicamente é para se diferenciarem, para venderem, para um produto ser apelativo tem de se distinguir dos outros, com algum atributo que os outros não tenham.
simples....puro capitalismo.
só que depois copiam-se todos, e ficam todos iguais...




> Queres que resposnda também em jeito provocatório?
> Porque há pessoas como algumas que participaram neste tópico que "compram" essa ideia que é o espectro o mais igual ao sol possível que faz crescer os corais e o marketing faz o resto


Isso não tem lógica...
Então as diatomáceas e os corais, se calhar juntos só há menos de 100 milhões de anos, andam a evoluir com a luz do sol, e não se vão adaptar a este?
ok luz do sol com o filtro da água...

parte do espectro mais vermelho, é filtrado e nem é preciso muita água...
mas continua a ser um espectro uniforme.
e prova que tenho razão é que as diatomaceas, como outras algas, têm uma diversidade de pigmentos...

Como as diatomaceas não sabem onde vão parar (a que profundidade) têm alguma elasticidade na produção destes pigmentos, e por isso conseguimos sucesso com t5.
Isso não implica que a tal uniformidade seja uma má ideia, agora o mais importante, e cheguei a essa conclusão, é a potência....potencia e não tanto a qualidade de luz o mais importante.
Agora ainda acredito que uma uniformidade a tender para o lado azul (e verde?) é mais eficiente.
 :Big Grin: 

Curiosidade:temos 3 receptores de luz nos olhos, de 3 cores diferentes, se fossemos como algumas aves/peixes (4 receptores), a cor mais branca seria leds, e não t5...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

Nem de propósito... metam Fucoxanthin no google, e é carradas de produtos de emagrecimento.
Banha da cobra, é como o aloé Vera e tretas que tais e muita das coisas que existem para a aquariofilia...

hoje estou mesmo meio polémico...
lol

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Nós todos já sabemos que a água é um filtro, mas não se esqueçam, que não é um filtro perfeito.

Temos que ter em consideração a potência do sol. 120000 LUX é mesmo mt luz. Sendo o sol um emissor de espectro uniforme, e a àgua um filtro imperfeito, parte do espectro amarelo, vermelho e verde vai conseguir chegar bem fundo.

Isto foi para resumir que acho que:

- O azul deve ter muita potência para ser equivalente ao que os corais recebem debaixo de agua.
- Os Cool white igualmente pq vão fazer chegar tb uma boa parte ainda no azul como tb emitem algum do outro espectro.
- Acho que se deve usa led's de outras cores para conseguir fazer penetrar mais algum desse espectro na agua, tal como acontece com a luz solar.

Agora tava a escrever isto e a olhar para os graficos do XM-L.

Já repararam que os XM-L na banda dos 3700 a 5000K têm igualmente um pico de 100% no azul, embora que ligeiramente mais acima, mais no azul. E que tem muito mais potência nos resto do espectro?

Será que qd fazemos as combinações dos XM-L com os azuis, não seria mais proveitoso a utilização desta banda em vez dos CW?

----------


## vasco.gomes

> E eu também repito mais uma vez: Onde é que está provado que espectro é que os corais precisam?
> Por cada artigo que mostra 100 gráficos a tentar provar isso, há 2 a tentar provar precisamente o contrário. Qual é que tem razão?
> E o espectro ideal para quê? Crescimento ou cores?
> 
> Pois eu, não havendo (que eu saiba) nada provado quanto ao espectro, continuo a inclinar-me mais para a vertente que considera que o que o coral precisa é de luz. Muita luz. É disso que as zooxantelas se alimentam: LUZ! Não é luz verde, amarela às bolinhas ou encarnadas! É de luz!
> 
> Coloquem 1000 lumens de iluminação incandescente, xenon, velas, gambiarras, petromax, candeiro a óleo ou outro tipo qualquer de iluminaçao por cima de um coral e vamos ver se ele cresce ou não cresce!!!
> 
> Eu, até provarem cientificamente que os corais precisam do espectro xpto às bolinhas e não somente de luz, muita luz, vou continuar a ser seguidor desta corrente, até porque se isso fosse verdade como se justifica que o mesmo coral tenha bons crescientos e cores sob T5, T8, HQI e Leds, se têm todos espectros diferentes??!??!...


Eu fiz essa prova em casa. Ao inicio comecei com lâmpadas de qualidade um pouco mais baixa. Algumas Silvania e Phylips.
Depois de ter trocado para as ATI e KoralZuch notei que obtive melhores crescimentos e cores.

Alias isto cientificamente até era fácil de fazer. Era so colocar o mesmo sistema ligado a 2 pequenos aquários. Um com luz T5 de "marca" ou de linha "branca" e ver depois os resultados.
Melhor ainda seria ter 3 aquários ligados ao mesmo sistema e juntar os leds á competição  :Wink: 

Também não comparem o oceano com o aquário. No oceano os corais não têm as cores que têm nos nossos aquários e nos aquarios juntamos espécies que no muitas vezes no oceano estão separadas por milhares de quilómetros.

----------


## António Vitor

vocês sabiam desta da luz verde ser favorável para os dinoflagelados?
e induzir mesmo fotossintese?

os dinoflagelados estão tão distantes das plantas se calhar como nós das algas...

----------


## António Vitor

Uma teoria agora inventada à pressão.

Imaginem que as fluorescencias verde, são pigmentos para subsituir o azul e UV, e transformar este em luz viável para o tal pigmento dos dinoflagelados.
o tal castanho que afinal gosta de verde(Fucoxanthin que tem o pico da absorção no verde).

Assim evitam os raios UV problemáticos que queimam, e mesmo assim usam a energia e o coral dá uma ajuda...

A maior parte dos corais não é verde fluorescente?
faz sentido....

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Por falar em teorias...

Imaginem um Sábado à noite e o aquariofilista por qualquer motivo de saúde não tem possibilidade de ir à discoteca...

Liga a rádio... mete a calha de leds em modo Trance... e pimba... luzes verdes, vermelhas e azuis a piscar ao som da música!  :Cool: 

Penso que foi esse o objectivo do fabricante em incluir leds vermelhos e verdes à calha de iluminação... junta-se o útil ao dançável...  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Deixem-me juntar às teorias (a minha é uma treta).
Na indústria nos Mármores e Granitos existe uma história para além das pedras.
Existe um mármore (bem bonito) que se chama 'Verde Guatemala'.
Porquê este nome? Extraído na Guatemala? Não...
Quem o descobriu, assim o chamou de modo a desviar as atenções do verdadeiro local de extracção - a India!
Claro que foi tudo para a Guatemala à procura desta qualidade de pedra...

De repente, os fabricantes de calhas led descobriram a pólvora e os últimos modelos saem com leds verdes...

É a minha teoria da conspiração.  :SbClown: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa noite
> 
> Deixem-me juntar às teorias (a minha é uma treta).
> Na indústria nos Mármores e Granitos existe uma história para além das pedras.
> Existe um mármore (bem bonito) que se chama 'Verde Guatemala'.
> Porquê este nome? Extraído na Guatemala? Não...
> Quem o descobriu, assim o chamou de modo a desviar as atenções do verdadeiro local de extracção - a India!
> Claro que foi tudo para a Guatemala à procura desta qualidade de pedra...
> 
> ...


A ecotech tem luzes verdes?
olha não sabia...
 :Big Grin: 
sério a minha teoria foi induzida porque o tal pigmento tem mesmo o pico de absorção no verde.

Epá deixemos de botanica, os dinoflagelados são diferentes das plantas, e nem sequer são algas...e se são castanhos é por alguma boa razão.

porque é que as plantas são verdes?
porque irradiam a luz verde que não é usada...

agora nos dinoflagelados isso não acontece...
hum...

De qualquer forma se usarmos bastante azul ele vai se converter em verde...
he....por isso é tudo uma questão de potencia.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Outra teoria assim de rajada...

Os fabricantes de calhas de leds estão com medo que os ecologistas descubram que ao fim do seu ciclo de vida os leds são "lixo electrónico", replecto de mercúrio e outros perigosos metais pesados, então colocam "leds verdes" ("ecológicos") nas calhas para desviarem a atenção dos ambientalistas. Digamos que não querem arriscar serem alvo de um ataque de protesto do Green Peace... mentes brilhantes estes fabricantes de calhas de leds...  :Cool:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> A ecotech tem luzes verdes?
> olha não sabia...


Yap!




> 4x Cree XP-E Green LEDs run at 3w each


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa noite
> Yap!
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Se calhar descobriram a polvora...leds verdes!

Eu se tivecsse muito dinheiro
fazia umas 40 calhas e via qual dava melhores resultados
com combinações diferentes...de leds...
se calhar fizeram isso.

R&D...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

A Ecotech disponibilizou oficialmente as primeiras imagens da calha

Radion | EcoTech Marine





Se anteriormente eu estava 1/2 céptico, agora em relação a esta calha estou totalmente céptico. À primeira vista não gosto nada daqueles "focos". Agora... só ver para crer!

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Humm... pois Ricardo algo estranho mesmo.

E a ventoinha virada para baixo é para quê? 
Fazer ondas na agua e arrefecer-la... ehehhe?

Se calhar chupa os vapores e humidade salgada e tendo os leds em salmoura duram mais tempo como o bacalhau?   :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> A Ecotech disponibilizou oficialmente as primeiras imagens da calha
> 
> Radion | EcoTech Marine
> 
> Se anteriormente eu estava 1/2 céptico, agora em relação a esta calha estou totalmente céptico. À primeira vista não gosto nada daqueles "focos". Agora... só ver para crer!


Éh páh... X2!!!  :EEK!: 

Que coisa feia...  :Admirado: 

...e com erros de construção (digo eu)... :yb620:

----------


## António Vitor

> A Ecotech disponibilizou oficialmente as primeiras imagens da calha
> 
> Radion | EcoTech Marine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se anteriormente eu estava 1/2 céptico, agora em relação a esta calha estou totalmente céptico. À primeira vista não gosto nada daqueles "focos". Agora... só ver para crer!


eu acho que os gajos sabem o que fazem.
Meter os leds juntos é a forma de evitar o que eles chamam de colour banding, e isto ficar meio psicadelico.

não vemos o dissipador, e portanto a ventoinha a puxar o ar de baixo, pode ser boa ideia. não creio que os vapores possam ser problema.
 :Big Grin: 

eles afirmam mesmo que o ponto forte é o dissipador inovador, eu pelo que vejo das bombas, aho que há mesmo gente muito inteligente na vortech.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Fogo, se aquela ventoinha durar 6 meses, dou-lhes os parabéns.

Os fios da ventoinha vão oxidar todos e partir... O emsmo que aconteceu às minhas 1ªs ventoinhas que usei para refrigerar o aqua...

Será que se lembraram que estão a lidar com agua salgada???

----------


## António Vitor

> Fogo, se aquela ventoinha durar 6 meses, dou-lhes os parabéns.
> 
> Os fios da ventoinha vão oxidar todos e partir... O emsmo que aconteceu às minhas 1ªs ventoinhas que usei para refrigerar o aqua...
> 
> Será que se lembraram que estão a lidar com agua salgada???


não tomem opiniões precipitadas...
aquilo até pode estar a mandar o fluxo do ar para baixo e não para cima...
ou seja a ventoinha em baixo a puxar o ar de cima...tipo a fazer vácuo...
 :Big Grin: 

E em relação a ventoinhas, as minhas estão próximas do aquário e não enferrujam.

as únicas que enferrujaram foi por condensação e por efeitos galvanicos, e foi só um tipo de ventoinha, as outras curiosamente nada lhes aconteceram.curiosamente nas mesmas posições (as que tinham leds foram-se).
Não te esqueças que aquilo deve estar bem quentinho dentro da caixa, mesmo que o dissipador seja eficiente, dúvido que ocorra condensações lá dentro...e que possam provocar enferrujamento.

Ainda continuo a acreditar que os gajos não são parvos.

----------


## António Vitor

Eu se tivesse uma empresa destas, criava um dissipador ao estilo dos cpu's com condensação e arrefecimento do gás.
e metia os leds TODOS juntos numa pequena área, para evitar o efeito de banding, ainda para mais com tantos leds diferentes.

Claro meter tantos leds juntos num DIY, era prenuncio de desastre.
lol

quer dizer...podemos também usar o mesmo tipo de dissipadores...
hehe.

O meu próximo DIY LEDS (se não existir melhor tecnologia na altura), será dessa forma.
meter tantos leds numa pequena área, quanto possivel. e usar dissipadores eficientes de cpu's a gás.

----------


## António Vitor

Silent Socket AM3 775 1155 Heatsink and Fan CPU Cooler | eBay

meter aqui XP-G, conseguiria meter pelo menos uns 40 neste espaço para o cpu.

até poderia usar pasta termica convencional tinha era de fazer uma mascara para apertar uma matriz de leds...

quem recebeu mais de 30 leds xp-g em star pcb quadrados sabe do que estou a falar.

Gosto de pensar fora do convencional, acho que os gajos da vortech estão na mesma linha, existe lá pessoal que pensa da mesma forma...
por isso criaram uma bomba que transmite a força motriz fora do aquário.
 :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> por isso criaram uma bomba que transmite a força motriz fora do aquário.


que embora seja boa, também é feia como um pneu!!! :yb624:

----------


## António Vitor

40 leds talvez esteja a exagerar. mas uns 20 leds de star pcb de 1 cms acho que dava.

de qualquer forma, poderia sempre alterar e soldar um bloco de cobre maior a este dissipador.
 :Big Grin: 

as minhas calhas que tenho na sump...
lol 4 leds xp-g a 1 AMPERE
 :Wink: 
seguem um meio caminho...mas aqui só cabe mesmo 4 leds.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> não tomem opiniões precipitadas...
> aquilo até pode estar a mandar o fluxo do ar para baixo e não para cima...
> ou seja a ventoinha em baixo a puxar o ar de cima...tipo a fazer vácuo...
> 
> 
> E em relação a ventoinhas, as minhas estão próximas do aquário e não enferrujam.
> 
> as únicas que enferrujaram foi por condensação e por efeitos galvanicos, e foi só um tipo de ventoinha, as outras curiosamente nada lhes aconteceram.curiosamente nas mesmas posições (as que tinham leds foram-se).
> Não te esqueças que aquilo deve estar bem quentinho dentro da caixa, mesmo que o dissipador seja eficiente, dúvido que ocorra condensações lá dentro...e que possam provocar enferrujamento.
> ...


António, isso seria ridiculo!!

Dessa forma anulam uma das maiores vantagens dos led's, *não transmitir calor para a agua!!!*  :SbSourire2: 

Algo de estranho se passa ali...

aguardemos reviews...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Tenho 2 focos de leds a trabalhar há 2 anos.
A ventoinha manda ar para dentro... consequêcia? Entra pó para dentro... e tenho que os limpar de vez em quando...

Na indústria, os quadros eléctricos têm muitas vezes uma ventoinha para arrefecer o quadro.
*Teoricamente, a ventoinha devia mandar ar para dentro do quadro, de modo a fazer vácuo e as partículas de pó não entrarem para dentro do mesmo...*
Na prática, não as vejo montadas assim, mas a extrair o ar...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

E o ar sobe...
E o dissipador não aquece assim tanto que saia tanto calor... vejo isso pelo meu foco de 119W... o ar sai fresco...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> António, isso seria ridiculo!!
> 
> Dessa forma anulam uma das maiores vantagens dos led's, *não transmitir calor para a agua!!!* 
> 
> Algo de estranho se passa ali...
> 
> aguardemos reviews...


aumentaria a evaporação, se calhar nem aqueceria a água...
 :Smile: 
tinha o bom efeito de aumentar a turbulência da água em cima e mais oxigenação
hehehe...

bem não sabemos tenham lá calma...não se precipitem

----------


## António Vitor

Outra hipótese, a ventoinha ser do tipo das ventoinhas dos gpus (algumas) que funcionam lateralmente. o problema é que tinham de puxar o ar na mesma...
epá não sei...
 :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## António Vitor

reviews:
Pumps, Glue and Now LEDs: EcoTech&#39;s Radion - YouTube
e:
The Definitive Ecotech Radion Preview &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine

----------


## António Vitor

> Outra hipótese, a ventoinha ser do tipo das ventoinhas dos gpus (algumas) que funcionam lateralmente. o problema é que tinham de puxar o ar na mesma...
> epá não sei...


parce que sou bruxo...

The fan blows air in and out the sides of the enclosure, cooling the big internal heat sinks along the way. 

Os gajos não são parvos não senhor...

lateral...como nos gpu's...

----------


## António Vitor

Pelo PAR que o mr Saltwater obteve, não trocava pela minha!
 :Big Grin: 
tenho bem mais par se cortar a minha calha ao meio, ilumina mais ou menos a mesma coisa, em área, com mais ou menos os mesmos watts, e eu tenho mais PAR...
embora o PAR não seja tudo.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

180 par no areão por 700libras é ridiculo....

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

A Reef Builders tem novas fotos da calha e alguns gráficos interessantes...

Ecotech Marine Radion LED Photos

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Já viram o espectro dos brancos?  Parece mais warm white que cool white embora lhe chamem cool white...

Tou curioso de começar a ouvir relatos desta calha.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Para os "magos" dos LED's, electrónica e DIY's.... aqui vai um "docinho".

A EcoTech revelou a anatomia da calha este fim de semana na feira MACNA



Alguém quer traduzir isto para leigos?

Vê-se alguma coisa de importante/útil ou alguma novidade nesta foto?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

As novidades não param... uma coisa é certa... com a EcoTech no mercado e resolvido o problema das patentes de LED's nos EUA, os LED's "vão vir" para ficar!  :Big Grin: 

Mais uma análise detalhada da calha, desta vez a análise é feita pelo Mark aka Mr. Saltwater Tank

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Humm... pelo que vejo, parece-me tudo simples, ou seja:

- Temos a board principal no topo que deverá ter os drivers e o microprocessador pois dela saem os muitos fios vermelhos que ligam a ambas as boards dos leds. 

- Depois a placa verde no canto superior esquerdo é uma placa de comunicação wireless e parece ser a normal usada pela EcoTech.

- A ventoinha parece normalíssima e está ligada a board principal pela pequena ficha branca +/- a meio da placa e que usando dois fios como se vê me diz que não tem controlo de velocidade ou seja a ventoinha estará sempre a rodar no seu máximo não dependendo de qualquer temperatura interna no dissipador, caixa ou leds, pelo menos faltando o terceiro fio que geralmente conta as rotações da mesma. Quando muito poderá estar on ou off em caso de temperaturas baixas ou fornecendo menos corrente sem calculo das rotações roda mais devagar.

- Do lado direito da board principal tem uma ficha para entrada da alimentação que devido a espessura da calha a fonte em si é externa.

- Reparo que a calha futuramente poderá levar algum tipo de upgrade pois na parte inferior temos um outro cabo de alimentação com uma ficha branca solta.


Acho que é tudo e não estou mesmo a ver assim nada de especial.

Venham outros comentários...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Percebe-se também que o fluxo de ar não passa pela electrónica.

Pela colocação da ventoinha quer me parecer que ela aspira o ar pela face dos leds que por sua vez sai nas laterais da calha. Falta saber se a ventoinha vai resistir aos vapores salgados...

----------


## António Vitor

> As novidades não param... uma coisa é certa... com a EcoTech no mercado e resolvido o problema das patentes de LED's nos EUA, os LED's "vão vir" para ficar! 
> 
> Mais uma análise detalhada da calha, desta vez a análise é feita pelo Mark aka Mr. Saltwater Tank


Ricardo já tinha colocado esse link...
 :Coradoeolhos: 
já ninguém lê os meus posts...

Eu acho que é uma calha normalissima, e pelos vistos aspira mesmo o ar do aquário...acho que pode existir uma tendencia a favorecer a vortech, americanices...
 :Big Grin: 

mas normal não é sinal de má calha...é apenas normal.
agora vamos ver é o que acontece aos leds.
os xp-g brancos estão puxados a 5w...o que é acima das suas especificações...

ninguém reparou nisso?
lol

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Ricardo já tinha colocado esse link...
> 
> já ninguém lê os meus posts...


Sorry... tinha lido o teu post, não tinha era carregado no link.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> os xp-g brancos estão puxados a 5w...o que é acima das suas especificações...
> 
> ninguém reparou nisso?


Eu reparei, mas nisto de calhas comerciais nunca sei se os leds são os "normais" ou uns feitos à medida!

Neste caso duvido que sejam feitos à medida porque são de várias marcas e seria mais complicado, e por isso nem sabia que os XP-G podiam debitar 5W  :Admirado:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Esta calha faz-me lembrar as calhas leds da Elos. Esteticamente muito bonitas, na prática, como têm os leds todos concentrados num pequeno círculo, devem ter bons níveis PAR imediatamente abaixo, mas para a largura da coluna de água não irá iluminar adequadamente todo o aquário... Para os corais SPS então, que precisam de luz de todos os lados, não será muito boa solução...

Aquela ventoínha também faz confusão... será que eles não se enganaram mesmo? LOL... normalmente as ventoínhas ficam no lado de cima a mandar ar para o dissipador de alumínio... esta da Vortech parece que aspira ar de baixo e envia pelo chassis da calha até sair pelos lados... Uma coisa é certa, se aquela ventoínha falha e se o circuito de controlo de temperatura falhar e não cortar de imediato os leds... com aquelas potências aplicadas e naquele espaço concentrado de 18 leds... ay, caramba... a calha derrete... hehehe

Posso estar enganado mas esta calha de leds acho que não terá grande sucesso... formato demasiado pequeno, leds demasiadamente concentrados... não gosto...  :yb668: 

PS: aquilo dos XPG a 5 watts também tinha reparado e estranhei... talvez seja gralha na tabela... ou na fonte de informação... de qualquer forma acho estranho, para atingir essa potência provavelmente têm de estar a ser alimentados a 1000mA ou mais... lá está, se não tivesse ventoínha, ou se esta falhar, aquilo derrete...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

A disposição dos leds faz-me lembrar um pouco as KR-92 da Ecolamps, que aqui há tempos eram das melhores, e penso que actuamente ainda continuam a ser...



Só que nesta calha da Ecotech aqueles círculos têm mais do dobro da densidade de leds no mesmo espaço reduzido... tá male...

E a KR-92 depois tem aqueles leds em fila para a luz ficar melhor distribuida, que acho bem. Na XR30w népias...

De qualquer forma, as KR-92, para iluminarem adequadamente um aquário com 60 cm de largura, tenho quase a certeza que só duas ou três calhas idênticas colocadas em paralelo, e assim termos luz de todos os lados.

Com a XR30w, em termos de potência de luz aparentemente está bem servido, agora para iluminar adequadamente 60 cm de largura de água, provavelmente no mínimo umas 4 calhas em paralelo (colocadas na vertical, e lado a lado) ao longo de uns 120 cm, de um típico aquário 120 x 60 x 60... tipo isto:




> ---------------------------------
> |............................................|
> |...-----....-----....-----....-----...|
> |..|.....|...|.....|...|.....|...|.....|..|
> |..|.....|...|.....|...|.....|...|.....|..|
> |..|.....|...|.....|...|.....|...|.....|..|
> |...-----....-----....-----....-----...|
> |............................................|
> ---------------------------------


e então já voltamos à questão dos €uros-céptico... ou $ólares-céptico...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok parece que finalmente a Reef Builders desmontou a calha toda e podemos ver que é normalíssimo por dentro, aqui fica o link para quem não viu já:

Hands on and teardown of the Ecotech Marine Radion LED programmable and wireless reef light

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Interessante...


Mas aquilo são lentes, ou reflectores? :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

NMHO parecem-me reflectores... 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boa tarde
> 
> NMHO parecem-me reflectores... 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Pois... Queres ver que fui um "visionário" ao ter sugerido no tópico dos leds usarmos reflectores e não lentes? :yb624: 

são mais caros que as lentes, mas também com algum estudo consegue-se fazer reflectores DIY, digo eu... :SbOk3:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hummm... poderão ter a cor metálica por simples design, pois eu vejo como uma tampa para não se ver o pcb onde os leds estão soldados, mesmo sem lente o led por muito baixo que seja no seu corpo não manda luz para trás, logo não estou a ver o que possa reflectir.

A não ser que como esse circulo tem no seu perímetro uma alturasita ai faça concentrar a luz mais direccional para baixo, tipo como eram alguns focos HQI que tinham umas palas para evitar que a luz saísse muito fora do aquário em si.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hummm... poderão ter a cor metálica por simples design, pois eu vejo como uma tampa para não se ver o pcb onde os leds estão soldados, mesmo sem lente o led por muito baixo que seja no seu corpo não manda luz para trás, logo não estou a ver o que possa reflectir.
> 
> A não ser que como esse circulo tem no seu perímetro uma alturasita ai faça concentrar a luz mais direccional para baixo, tipo como eram alguns focos HQI que tinham umas palas para evitar que a luz saísse muito fora do aquário em si.


sim pode ser isso!

Seo  led tem angulo de 120º e o reflector tem angulo de 90º, dos 90º aos 120º é tudo reflectido pelo reflector e concentrado no feixe de luz!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Faria sentido os reflectores para não haver as perdas das lentes... porém com aquela tampa em acrílico de alguns valentes milímetros de espessura, possivelmente pior a emenda que o soneto...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Faria sentido os reflectores para não haver as perdas das lentes... porém com aquela tampa em acrílico de alguns valentes milímetros de espessura, possivelmente pior a emenda que o soneto...


É indiferente Artur, tb tens perdas nos reflectores.  :SbOk:

----------

